# An American in Abu Dhabi



## dbend2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey I'm an American living with a friend of mine in Abu Dhabi, and can't seem to find any Americans here. I would like to make friends and do all the stuff I used to do back when I was in California. Is there any place I could go and meet people like me "American", I don't mind being friends with any 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

It would a shame if you only wanted to socialise with Americans mate!

I think part of the experience of being an expat is mixing with other people from different countries/cultures!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

dbend2001 said:


> Hey I'm an American living with a friend of mine in Abu Dhabi, and can't seem to find any Americans here. I would like to make friends and do all the stuff I used to do back when I was in California. Is there any place I could go and meet people like me "American", I don't mind being friends with any
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi dbend. I can understand your feelings, but I must agree that one of the major benefits of living and working abroad is the experience of interacting with ex-pats from around the world. I am American and have had the pleasure of living in many countries during my career and I can truly say that the people that I have met throughout my travels have enriched my life. I am not sure what your background is, or your age and if this is you first international living experience but I would recommend not to exclude all the wonderful people that make up the ex-pat community. Enjoy


----------



## fodens (Jul 3, 2009)

dbend2001 said:


> Hey I'm an American living with a friend of mine in Abu Dhabi, and can't seem to find any Americans here. I would like to make friends and do all the stuff I used to do back when I was in California. Is there any place I could go and meet people like me "American", I don't mind being friends with any
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I'm a Californian living in Dubai....where are you from? where are you living in Abu Dhabi? How long have you been here?

My husband and I have moved here about 8 months ago.

What is the 'stuff' you used to do when back in Cali?

Erin


----------



## dbend2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

canesfan4life said:


> Hi dbend. I can understand your feelings, but I must agree that one of the major benefits of living and working abroad is the experience of interacting with ex-pats from around the world. I am American and have had the pleasure of living in many countries during my career and I can truly say that the people that I have met throughout my travels have enriched my life. I am not sure what your background is, or your age and if this is you first international living experience but I would recommend not to exclude all the wonderful people that make up the ex-pat community. Enjoy


Thanks for replying, I really dont mind interacting with the locals and expats. Its meeting them in the first place that im finding difficult. im currently living with a local family until i get on my feet here. I dont know the language yet but im slowly learning :clap2: This is my first international experience outside the US, and im currently enjoying it at the age of 24. Employment can be a struggle but thats another topic. 
Thanks again.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

You are a baby. Just take your time and I am sure you will find your way. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## dbend2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

fodens said:


> I'm a Californian living in Dubai....where are you from? where are you living in Abu Dhabi? How long have you been here?
> 
> My husband and I have moved here about 8 months ago.
> 
> ...


Hello there Erin!
Im from Orange County, CA.
I moved here January 7th of this year. (it was much cooler than, its getting hotter)
Im currently living in New Shahama, Abu Dhabi until i find myself suitable employment. :ranger: 

Well back in Cali i worked M-F 8-5 typical job and often went out to lunch with my coworkers and Sunday brunches with Mimosas. I often went up to LA to visit and hang out with friends in the area, or i would ride my Harley on the weekends with a group of riders or solo. Other times i would go to Laguna Beach and read a good book or do typical hang out stuff with the neighbors back home.

Where was it that you lived in Cali?
What was the reason for your move out to this area?

Thanks for writing!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dbend2001 said:


> Hello there Erin!
> Im from Orange County, CA.
> I moved here January 7th of this year. (it was much cooler than, its getting hotter)
> Im currently living in New Shahama, Abu Dhabi until i find myself suitable employment. :ranger:
> ...



You can do all of that here (just shift the days).  Thare are even Harley groups.

As others have said, there is little point is moving half way across the world only to mix with people just like you. Surely one of the reasons for travelling is to meet different people and broaden your horizons?

I have lived in Dubai for a number of years and my good friends number at least a dozen different nationalities, including Americans.  Incidentally, there must be some 30,000 Americans across the UAE, so you'll bump into some soon enough. Just because someone is from the same country as you, it doesn't mean you'll have anything in common though; especially from somewhere as large and diverse as the US.

Open your mind and you'll be fine.

BTW - I have spend some time in Orange County and really liked the area.

-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Singing, I am going going back back to Cali Cali. hehehe
seriously though, Americans only? all the ones i know in Abudhabi work in AL Diyifah or something like that.


----------

